

TechStars Summer 2008 program announced - vegashacker
http://techstarsblog.com/2007/10/30/have-what-it-takes-start-thinking-about-summer-2008/

======
theoneill
[http://www.intriguing.com/mp/_pictures/grail/large/HolyGrail...](http://www.intriguing.com/mp/_pictures/grail/large/HolyGrail004.jpg)

~~~
plusbryan
I upvoted the parent just because of your comment.

------
ajkates
Cool, thanks for the update.

